# ما هى الطريقه الصحيحه لإذابه الناسونا فى الماء



## chemist.ahmedfathy (21 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام , أرجو من الله أن تكونوا فى تمام الصحه والعافيه .
أرجو منكم مساعدتى فى كيفية الإذابه الصحيحه لمادة الناسونا ( الماده المسؤله عن تثبيت الشعر فى منتج جيل الشعر) فى الماء وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (23 مايو 2014)

الناسونا - NASUNA- اسم تجارى وهو -pvp- واحيانا نستخدمه بديل أكفأ من -CMC- واحيانا نستخدمهما معا- وطبعا الاستخدام كمغلظ ولأغراض اخرى حسب التركيبه - بعد هذه المعلومات اصبحت طريقة الاستخدام سهله- والموقع يعج بالكثير.


----------

